# Stability of ECIGSSA



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

I would just like to let you all know that ECIGSSA has been tuned to perfection now. I had a Xenforo expert help with checking the forum's setup.. Firstly, there was a clash in the config, as well as an addon that was chewing more resources then what its worth.

The expert also installed opCache on top. So it was never a server issue in the first place. Elite host is an excellent hosting provider.

ECIGSSA's is also run through CloudFlare with Railgun which enables a high level of security. The image below show's you how CF is blocking bad traffic continuously.

I am 100% sure from here on out we will be stable and fast going forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo (6/7/15)

@Gizmo the notification i the browser tab is gone, can you look at that please. f you have more than one tab open or are scrolled down in a tread you don't see any notification anymore.
Apart from that it looks real smooth on win 7 64bit with FF, Tx


----------



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

kimbo said:


> @Gizmo the notification i the browser tab is gone, can you look at that please. f you have more than one tab open or are scrolled down in a tread you don't see any notification anymore.
> Apart from that it looks real smooth on win 7 64bit with FF, Tx



Hi Kimbo, that addon was removed as it was chewing unnecessary resources according to the xenforo expert.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo (6/7/15)

Excellent, I have noticed today that I am not getting cloudflare errors, threads that have many images also seem to load much faster. On tapatalk on my phone I also noticed a change round Thursday I think, less issues with server connection failures and waiting for ages for threads to load.


----------



## Dirge (6/7/15)

kimbo said:


> @Gizmo the notification i the browser tab is gone, can you look at that please. f you have more than one tab open or are scrolled down in a tread you don't see any notification anymore.
> Apart from that it looks real smooth on win 7 64bit with FF, Tx



I noticed the same. Perhaps that's the addon he mentioned using more resources than it's worth. Makes sense culling it if that were the case.


----------



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

Im glad to hear that @nemo.. You see, this has been a learning curve for me as well. I have never had to manage such a high traffic website. We saw some major growth on the forum of around 50% in traffic since VapeCon and errors in the config became very evident.

So I apologize for my inexperience in the configuration for high traffic website, however, going forward I have xenforo expert on speed dial now so down time or slowness will be a thing of the past.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Sir Vape (6/7/15)

Well done on getting it sorted @Gizmo


----------



## Dubz (6/7/15)

Much better - well done .


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/7/15)

Technical jargon way over my head.....

Whatever that means - good work and thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Thanks for all the efforts @Gizmo
Forum is certainly lightning fast and a pleasure to use


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/15)

It's so awesome... thanks Gizarama! You rock!


----------



## Willyza (6/7/15)

Ye thanks @Gizmo

got alot


----------



## wikked (6/7/15)

still slow and unresponsive from my end, even with my companies super duper internet connection. tapatalk is also horribly laggy


----------



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

wikked said:


> still slow and unresponsive from my end, even with my companies super duper internet connection. tapatalk is also horribly laggy



Well it would have to be your side then. I have thoroughly tested on 3 different internet connections. Google Pagespeed gives 80/100... This is google we talking about here.


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/15)

wikked said:


> still slow and unresponsive from my end, even with my companies super duper internet connection. tapatalk is also horribly laggy


It must have something to do with your ISP's address routing. Our system identifies you as being in Ireland


----------



## nemo (6/7/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Technical jargon way over my head.....
> 
> Whatever that means - good work and thanks!



The thingamabob and the watchamacallit were not compatible together, they also had to remove thingamajigger to allow the full charge of 1.21 gigawatts to flow to the flux capacitor.

So in other words they shoved a lightning bolt up its @$$

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (6/7/15)

nemo said:


> The thingamabob and the watchamacallit were not compatible together, they also had to remove thingamajigger to allow the full charge of 1.21 gigawatts to flow to the flux capacitor.
> 
> So in other words they shoved a lightning bolt up its @$$



Well why didn't they just say so... Makes perfect sense now!
Come here with all the fancy pictures and graphs likes he owns the damn place...

...oh wait.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (6/7/15)

Even from Ireland its lightning fast, thanks @Gizmo.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

So how you enjoying it there @johan. It's soo nice to see that you still active on the forum from far away. 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (6/7/15)

@Gizmo first of all, my drinking habits are acceptable here and the Irish AA don't see me as a worthy candidate . Not really had time to start enjoying my surroundings - too much work related stuff and catching up with local family over weekends.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kev mac (7/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> I would just like to let you all know that ECIGSSA has been tuned to perfection now. I had a Xenforo expert help with checking the forum's setup.. Firstly, there was a clash in the config, as well as an addon that was chewing more resources then what its worth.
> 
> The expert also installed opCache on top. So it was never a server issue in the first place. Elite host is an excellent hosting provider.
> 
> ...


Great job to all those responsible !


----------



## Willyza (7/7/15)

johan said:


> my drinking habits are acceptable here and the Irish AA don't see me as a worthy candidate



Better start stepping up the intake,or you will soon be a outcast if you not careful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis (7/7/15)

Awesome work. 

The site is a lot more pleasant to deal with now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

